# New to chickens



## RobynB (May 6, 2014)

What material do you prefer to use in nesting boxes? I've read straw or pine shavings. Just wondered if one is better than the other


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I actually used my shredded paper.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use dried pine needles and leaves...


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I use straw, but what a great idea, goathiker, to use dried leaves and pine needles!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I use hay.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I use hay


----------

